# European Mount



## schaumburg_m (Jul 2, 2007)

just a question i have almost finished my mount all i really have left is to soak it in peroxide.

do some people take out the thin bone in the nasal cavity or what because i have looked at some pixtures and they look like they removed it. i used the simmer and pressure wash wash technique that i found on here and it was super easy and i had great results with it except i got a little crazy with the pressure washer and damaged that thin bone, i want to know is it common to take it out any way.

thanks


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't pressure wash mine because it damages the little bones like that. I just carefully pick away at it until it's all gone. I like the bone in the nose, but others are indifferent. If you don't mind it being gone, remove it, if you like it, keep it.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

As Brad from ND said, I also have never tried the pressure washing because of the thin bones. I have done them where they have been damaged to the point that I remove them instead; but I would much rather keep the thin bones. I think it is a matter of pride in my work, so when I show the mounts to someone, all is intact..... But the mounts do look just fine without the thin nasal bones in my opinion.


----------

